# Cruise Control failure...flashing cc light



## Pito Chueco (Apr 3, 2009)

I searched the forum and have tried all suggested remedies. Hoping I can get a bit of help since I tried everything I can think of.

My cruise control does not work on my 2000 Frontier V6. When trying to set it, the cruise light just flashes. 

I have replaced the relay (near the fusebox near the passanger side wheel well), the relay under the break pedal, checked for vaccum leaks, and checked all fuses. Everything appears to be fine.

I took the truck into the dealer some time ago on an unrelated issue, and they informed me that I had a slightly cracked manifold. I understand that this is a failry common defect on the Frontier, but not sure if it has any relevance to my cruise. Thanks,:wtf:


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Make sure all of your brake lights are working!


----------



## Pito Chueco (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I had it at the dealer for an un-related issue.

I had them look at that, and they determined that there were two problems. The "Cruise Control Pump" and the brake switch.

I tried to replace that brake switch some time ago as a troubleshooting step, but I could not figure out how to remove it.

Also, does anyone know what they are referring to as the cruise control pump? I can not find anything with that description at parts places.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Not sure specifically to Frontier, but usually there is brake switch that is "normally open" and "closes" the circuit when the pedal is pressed down, a spring actuates it, the up pedal arm prsses the finger in to open the circuit. Stick your head underneath the dash and look up, press the brake pedal. A similar or the same switch will operate the brake lights themselves. Lots of times these mount in a hole and are secured by a locknut. Post some good pictures if you can. You can test such switches with either a multimeter set in volt mode or resistance (ohms mode), multimeters go on sale at sears regularly for $12-15.

As to pump, most cruise controls use a vacuum cannister with a cable to a throttle. For sure I'd check all my vacuum hoses for cracks or leaks. Could cracked manifold affect vacuum to the cruise?

In my non-Frontier truck I installed aftermarket Audiovox cruise control, cost $100, and it works. So if yours costs too much to repair, maybe consider that.


----------



## Pito Chueco (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, I will check with a meter. As for the manifold, that has been repaired.

I really dont think it is a relay issue for the CC. I can now set cruise, but it will not hold speed.


----------



## Pito Chueco (Apr 3, 2009)

Any other ideas on this one? Going on a long road trip soon and really would like to have cruise. All hoses etc seem fine. Is there a main control unit for CC?


----------

